# Cool your CPU using and Engine? We need your input.



## Machiyariko

Send me a PM. I'd like to do this for you.
I've been overclocking for years and years and I've tried hundreds of different cooling solution and case combinations.


----------



## SavantStrike

I'm quite curious as to what the engine would look like since water is incompressible. Is this an engine to drive the shaft of a pump, or is the fluid directly circulating though the engine.

Either way I could answer questions via PM. I've got experience both on the computer front and on the design and engineering front.


----------



## Skyl3r

Definitely will do the survey. I am as well interested in how this engine will look, what it will be using for energy and how it's going to drive a cooling solution.
Please be sure to come back and update us if and when you finish the project.


Good luck!


----------



## OCAddict

Seriously? You have not one drawing or concept idea?



> WikipediA:
> 
> An engine or motor is a machine designed to convert one form of energy into mechanical energy.
> Heat engines burn a fuel to create heat which is then used to do work.
> Electric motors convert electrical energy into mechanical motion; pneumatic motors use compressed air; and clockwork motors in wind-up toys use elastic energy.
> In biological systems, molecular motors, like myosins in muscles, use chemical energy to create forces and eventually motion.


 
There are a lot of cooling projects here at OCN that are 100% fully operational and some have been operational for years.


----------

